# therapy



## alone33 (Oct 3, 2009)

I see a psychiatrist for both of my mental ilnesses. Its really not therapy-just dealing, adjusting my meds. also thinking of seeing my psycolgist more often. he is not easy to see. because there is a lot of work or homework . I guess i'm just worried that if i see him often i might fail at the therapy. i don't know, does this make sense? thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought people usually see their therapists regularly?

You cant fail at therapy. It is not about that. Also, if you dont put the work in then you wont make much progress.

Talk to him about regular appointments and the work load would be my advice.

Hope this helps


----------



## alone33 (Oct 3, 2009)

*thanks*

Hi. thanks lisa for your advice.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

*Off to the see the wizard?*

Im goin to see a Psychiatrist today. He's about three hour drive in Harrisburg, Pa.But he's supposed to be the best, and know exactly what meds will help you. Wish me luck.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I know what you mean about worrying you'll fail at therapy. I am not in it right now, but when I was, i felt that. 

Maybe the homework is the wrong kind for you. Or too advanced? That will make you feel like a failure! You should talk to the psychologist about it. 

Start with the things you can already do and learn to give yourself credit for them. Then move on to something new and give yourself credit for at least attempting harder things, even if you don't "succeed" at them at first. You have to get used to feeling good about the effort you put into things, no matter what the end result is. After a while, you'll feel more relaxed about trying things, and over time, you will start succeeding at your goals. Then you can give yourself credit for, not only trying, but also reaching goals. 

But make sure your psychologist knows how you feel. That's the most important thing to communicate.


----------

